# Cwm 4.xx wont stick



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay so on cm7 I updated my cement but it wont stick after I reboot it goes back to 2.xx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

You have to use rom manager to boot into the new ver. If you hit power and recovery it still uses the older ver.


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

mine will not stick either, I also have done it through ROM Manager.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Adam Metzner said:


> You have to use rom manager to boot into the new ver. If you hit power and recovery it still uses the older ver.


this is not true. you are having the problem of it not sticking. it has been reported by several users in the main cm7 thread. people have reported a couple different methods that worked for them to get it to stick. i recall one poster saying he flashed the old recovery, then the new one and that made it stick.

also, make sure you have the latest rom manager. it has been updated 3 times in the past couple days.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i actually didnt flash the new one until after i updated to nightly 3 and i can reboot recovery to the 4.xxx


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

uggg....how come when i try to flash new versions of cwr it just fails everytime?


----------



## cid` (Jun 15, 2011)

did you guys reflash the CWM with Droid X (2nd init) and not Droid X ?

your CWM on reboot should be orange and not the regular green


----------



## nkhex19 (Jun 17, 2011)

What worked for me was flashing the old recovery, then flash the new recovery and after it flashes the new recovery exit Rom Manager, then reboot into recovery via power button method. Hopefully this works for others.

Sent from Hex's DX


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

cid` said:


> did you guys reflash the CWM with Droid X (2nd init) and not Droid X ?
> 
> your CWM on reboot should be orange and not the regular green


same here mine is orange and shows clockworkmod recovery v4.0.0.5 also it kinda takes longer to boot into recovery im not sure why but it does boot it up


----------



## cid` (Jun 15, 2011)

DX 2nd init is an older version, so dont worry that you dont have the 'latest' version..


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

IM not really worried as much as curious thanks for the help going to go test see if I can get things booming

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this recovery only for premium users? I don't have premium and I can't find any recovery over 2.5.0.7 so I kind of just assume it's a premium thing...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Is this recovery only for premium users? I don't have premium and I can't find any recovery over 2.5.0.7 so I kind of just assume it's a premium thing...


dont think it's premium only. you just open rom manager and click on "flash clockworkmod recovery", then choose droid x 2nd init, and it will flash the new recovery v4.0.0.5


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

razorloves said:


> dont think it's premium only. you just open rom manager and click on "flash clockworkmod recovery", then choose droid x 2nd init, and it will flash the new recovery v4.0.0.5


ahhhh thank you!

I assumed it was unavailable since it said the current and latest versions were the same :/
Just flashed...Let's see if there are any bugs xD


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> ahhhh thank you!
> 
> I assumed it was unavailable since it said the current and latest versions were the same :/
> Just flashed...Let's see if there are any bugs xD


yeah see thats what i thot at first and finally i clicked flash cwm and oh snap a menu lol


----------

